# How to open .exe files on a mac?



## mfreeman72 (Oct 31, 2002)

This may be a dumb question, but I've just downloaded a certain popular mac game from Limewire. It arrived as an .exe file (which i recall from my PC days), but everytime I try to run it (by double clicking on it), it opens up Virex instead.

How do I decompress/install the game?

Thanks.


----------



## ktoddc (Dec 21, 2002)

exe files are Windows programs so the Mac isn't able to run them. Look for a file with the ".sit" extension and you'll have found the Mac version.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

some compressed windows files use the .exe extension.
The newest version of stuffit may open them, or try virtual pc if you can or arwal pc if you must


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by minnes:
*some compressed windows files use the .exe extension.
The newest version of stuffit may open them, or try virtual pc if you can or arwal pc if you must*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Well, if it was zipped then made into an executable, you lost your resource fork and the game probably won't work anyway.

I doubt it was a Mac game in the first place.


----------

